
Report: Microsoft says open source violates 235 patents (Open Invention Network) - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Report+Microsoft+says+open+source+violates+235+patents/2100-1014_3-6183437.html?tag=nefd.top
======
sabat
To paraphrase Samuel Johnson, software patent lawsuits are the last refuge of
a scoundrel. Bye-bye, Microsoft. :-p

